# Anyone know of some good tack shops in the Salisbury area?



## kezz86 (17 October 2013)

(Also in Tackroom)
Well I'm off to Salisbury on Sunday so of course I'm wondering if there are any good horsey shops I should have a look at?

(I'm happy to make mini detours if needed  )

It's also nearly my birthday so ya know slightly hoping to blag a few extra little pressies...


----------



## MerryVB (17 October 2013)

Amport equestrian is close by (never been though) in Wilton, other than that there is a scats. Sadly lost equi-shop earlier this year which was a big one for Salisbury area!


----------



## kezz86 (18 October 2013)

MerryVB said:



			Amport equestrian is close by (never been though) in Wilton, other than that there is a scats. Sadly lost equi-shop earlier this year which was a big one for Salisbury area!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll look them up!


----------



## _GG_ (18 October 2013)

Which route are you taking to get there? Because if you are going to be passing my neck of the woods on the way to or from the M4....Wadswick is amazing...and they do great cake too


----------



## Racergirl (20 October 2013)

Out just off the Salisbury - Southampton road (big x roads with traffic lights near Wellow, turn left if Salisbury is behind you and along there a bit!) is Horse - E - Things, they are quite good


----------



## kezz86 (21 October 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Which route are you taking to get there? Because if you are going to be passing my neck of the woods on the way to or from the M4....Wadswick is amazing...and they do great cake too 

Click to expand...

Well I went to Wadswick on Saturday since I had nothing better to do and it's my most local large horsey place and bought a gorgeous pair of long brown Mountain Horse riding boots. I've wanted some "forever" and couldn't resist "just trying them on"... 

Never made it anywhere else on Sunday though since we were too busy being sociable 

Thanks for all the suggestions folks will have to try to make it to the other places eventually!


----------

